# New 75 gallon going together



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just got the tank filled up the other day and started putting some rocks in tonight. Just ordered a piece of jumbo Mopani wood. Can't wait to get it finished up and stocked.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Great start! I haven't seen that combination of gravel colors put together....neat look! What are the plans moving forward?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Before you get too far along, you may want to reconsider your substrate. I switched all of my tanks to sand a long time ago and my fish as well as myself are much happier. Large grained gravel is going to trap a lot of debris and you are going to have to vacuum it with a python every week.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

mambee said:


> Before you get too far along, you may want to reconsider your substrate. I switched all of my tanks to sand a long time ago and my fish as well as myself are much happier. Large grained gravel is going to trap a lot of debris and you are going to have to vacuum it with a python every week.


 I don't mind the gravel vac duty every week or so. I have the same gravel in my 56 column tank. I tried play sand as well as PFS and didn't really care for either. To me, the possibility of stirring up the sand and ruining my filter was more of a hassle. I was actually kinda going for a specific look I had in my head but it didn't really turn out the way I imagined. I still like the way it looks so far. I've been searching for earthy colored rocks to match the gravel and I have a piece of driftwood coming then maybe a couple plants, most likely fake since they just get torn up anyway.

I started out with a brownish gravel on the bottom with some pea gravel on top which was originally only going slope down towards the middle and cover half but the colors didn't go together as well as I thought they would. So I just covered all the brown with the pea gravel. Eventually it will all mix together so I'm not sure if I'll like it after a few vacs. I've got a pair of juvie managuense cichlids in my 56 which will be moved over to the 75 once it's cycled. Not sure how long they'll stay before I switch it up.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wood came they other day... looking better.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice look, it's definitely coming together! What are you planning on putting in it? Love the driftwood piece, really an excellent choice.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

hose91 said:


> Nice look, it's definitely coming together! What are you planning on putting in it? Love the driftwood piece, really an excellent choice.


Luck of the draw on the wood piece. I ordered it from Amazon and that's what they sent. Very happy with the piece they sent. I have some zoo med mopani in another tank and it has held up really well for about 6 years.

For now the only plans are to transfer over a pair of jags until they outgrow it. Then I'm not sure, I like Salvinis. I'm interested in maybe a royal pleco or two also.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Here's a little better shot of the wood.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just added a second Fluval 306 to the set up. Pretty much ready, just waiting on my cycle to complete. Anyone have any suggestions on what I could add to the decor?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Why not try some Java fern or anubias tied to the driftwood?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have some of both in my 20 long and love it!!


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like that idea... I actually bought another small piece of Mopani for the other side and I'm not thrilled about the color, doesn't match the other piece. I may try growing some java fern on the smaller piece first.



mambee said:


> Why not try some Java fern or anubias tied to the driftwood?


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I also have some Java moss growing on driftwood which looks great.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I think I'm pretty much content with what I have, will still probably try the java fern growing from the drift wood. I took out the tan looking piece of mopani and found a killer deal on a larger and darker colored piece.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Looks great! I love the color of your substrate. Very unique and goes perfect with your larger rocks. That one tuft of grass that's dead-center could probably stand to be moved a little closer to the other one, and maybe pulled back a bit (nearer to the taller plant between those two, but just to the right of it), simply because a single point of interest dead-center draws too much attention away from the rest of the awesomeness that's happening with this tank! I can't wait to see it with fish in it :thumb:


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Tank looks great. Personally I would add more rock. However, none the less I like it!


----------

